# Windows 7 Workgroup help in setting up password



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

as title, I have a small network set up, 5 clients 1 server. I have networked them and shared folders from clients so they can all be accessible, however I want to protect the servers certain folder with passwords. How do I do that in a workgroup mode network, did not use home group. I've shared the drives,folders with the user group "Everyone" also have set the clients to no password protected sharing, except the Server, but everytime I try to log on to the Server with the proper username and password it doesn't recognize it.

Hope some networking guru teach me how to solve this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 28, 2012)

psyko12 said:


> as title, I have a small network set up, 5 clients 1 server. I have networked them and shared folders from clients so they can all be accessible, however I want to protect the servers certain folder with passwords. How do I do that in a workgroup mode network, did not use home group. I've shared the drives,folders with the user group "Everyone" also have set the clients to no password protected sharing, except the Server, but everytime I try to log on to the Server with the proper username and password it doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Hope some networking guru teach me how to solve this.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Make user accounts on the server and grant them privileges to the shares and folder permissions. They're only samba shares, Windows just uses user accounts. Same deal using a domain controller.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Make user accounts on the server and grant them privileges to the shares and folder permissions. They're only samba shares, Windows just uses user accounts. Same deal using a domain controller.



Thanks for the info but I don't know how to do that. Heh I'm not network savvy enough


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

UPDATE: I have made progress with making new user for us to use when logging in onto the server.

Now I've made a bubu on PC#1, I've played with "net use \\ip\domain /del" and now it can't see the server computer and vice versa, I think I've deleted the link between the machines.

Would changing it's work group to another and re-joining the original workgroup sort it out?

Thank you, really you're help is much appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2012)

psyko12 said:


> Thanks for the info but I don't know how to do that. Heh I'm not network savvy enough



in order for a username and password to work over the network (in windows), it must first exist on that machine. so for every user you want to log in with unique permissions, you must first create that account on the server and set the same password that user uses on their machine.


I'm sure there are ways to work around this, but thats how windows works by default with network shares.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

If the server is running a server OS (like Windows 2003/2008) then it would make life a lot easier if you set up a small domain.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 28, 2012)

It almost sounds like there is a small domain already in place. Unfortunately anything on Windows Server I have to do from memory because I don't have a Win Server at my disposal anymore.

If you're running Windows Server 2008 this video on youtube might help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Smhe4KN9JU


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2012)

He said he has them all in a workgroup environment (thus no domain).
He didn't say what OS is on the server.
We need more info psyko !!


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've already managed to work out the user name and password, via adding manually with the specific permissions, sorry I forgot to mention the OS :O my fault, all are running on windows pro 7 x64 bit, the only thing left is the bubu I made lol..  Will changing a workgroup and then re-joining the 1st group I made fix it?

EDIT: Yes, a workgroup is in use, dunno if it counts as a domain <dunno much about networking so forgive me>


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2012)

this thread hurts my brain a little bit. it has been awhile so i will try to remember. if you can swing it, grab a copy of windows server 2008. setup a local domain with active directory and add the accounts so that you can only access server files if you are authenticated to the domain using AD. Once a user has been authenticated they will have whatever directory and folder permissions you set up for them in AD. this is a MUCH easier and much safer way of setting up file sharing.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> this thread hurts my brain a little bit. it has been awhile so i will try to remember. if you can swing it, grab a copy of windows server 2008. setup a local domain with active directory and add the accounts so that you can only access server files if you are authenticated to the domain using AD. Once a user has been authenticated they will have whatever directory and folder permissions you set up for them in AD. this is a MUCH easier and much safer way of setting up file sharing.



Thanks for the suggestion, but have done what mussels and the other guy said, I've made user accounts via Computer management console\Local Users and Groups\Users.

I've set up an account where we admins can control the specific shared folder when logged in remotely . 

My only problem is due to the command I tinkered with "net use \\PC-01\IPC$  /del" on computer #1, made it disappear from the network/workgroup even if it is joined there. 

Would making it join a fake workgroup eg. workgroup and re joining the original one "501 Computers" fix it?

EDIT: No need for domain things, this  just a small lan of 6 computers 1 of them just named as a Server (not really a dedicated server machine).


----------



## sttubs (Jun 29, 2012)

Have you thought about trying a system restore on PC#1 ? Maybe that would fix your mistake by reapplying the older settings ?


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply the problem already is sorted  only needs a reboot xD and thank you for the suggestions.


----------

